# Internet Verbindung tunneln



## The_MACman (11. Februar 2008)

Die Threads zu diesem Thema sind hier sehr rar.
Daher stell ich meine Frage direkt! 
Meine Freundin ist in nem Wohnheim wo wie üblich alle Ports dicht sind. Sie will aber Internetradio hören. Nun müssten wir die Verbindung ja nur von ihr zu mir tunneln ... aber welche Programme sind dafür am besten ? für sie gängs ja am besten mit nem VPN client aber da bräuchte ich ja nen Server ? 
Also wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal jeweils(Server u. Client) ein gutes Programm nennen könntet , dass ihre Verbindung zu mir getunnelt wird.

Vielen Dank im Voraus ! 
Markus


----------



## XeoX (11. Februar 2008)

Hier gibt es eine Mensge an vorschlägen!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnel_(Rechnernetz)

XeoX


----------



## The_MACman (11. Februar 2008)

ähm ja der link ist n anfang .. aber es scheitert immernoch am tunnelende bzw. server einrichten! bzw. welchen server ich erstmal nehm! 

also wenn jmd so nett wäre ... wäre es cool mir schnell ein programm zu geben womit man schnell einen server aufmachen kann (nutzer einrichten, starten, fertig)

falls dieser server dann mit nem speziellen prgramm oder nicht VPN client von cisco ereicht werden muss ... wäre es gut wenn ihr mir noch den client dazu gebt... bzw. den link


----------



## nik006 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
eine einfache VPN-Verbindung kannst du auch mit WinXP Home erstellen.

Folgende Links werden dir hoffentlich helfen:
VPN
dyndns

...möglicherweise gibts Probleme mit dem Port, aber ausprobieren kann mans ja...

mfg


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir in der Schule ist so gut wie alles gesperrt. Ich hab im I-Net ne Seite gefunden (http://www.logmein.de). Bei dieser Seite registriert man sich, kann 30 Tage den vollen Funktionsumfang testen und danach halt kostenlos die Grundfunktionen. Über diese Seite kann man eine Remotedesktopverbindung herstellen. Also deine Freundin ruft dann bei ihr diese Seite auf, wählt deinen PC zu Hause und schon sitzt sie virtuell vor deinem PC. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob Soundübertragung geht.

Bei deinem PC musst du einfach das Programm herunterladen und installieren. Is eh alles erklärt.

Lg


----------



## nik006 (11. Februar 2008)

hallo nochmal...

ich verwende auch logmein, Soundübertragung ist zwar möglich, aber leider nicht in der Free-Version...


----------

